
Chrome Extension: Infoscope, tired of the classic constipated Google search? - frankmoire
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/infoscope/gnnlgfolofpjdgjhfejmlcabaedmdfcn?hl=en&authuser=0
======
frankmoire
Easily perform complex online queries with nine different operators. Ideal for
anyone wanting to easily use the customized functionalities. In particular it
can be helpful for students, researchers, forensics experts, journalists,
content curators, fact checkers and for specific investigation in any field.
Super-useful utility puts the full search power of Google at your fingertips.
Easy to use.

